# the bows are here and the winner is....



## Spacelord (Jan 1, 2011)

Congrats on the Heartbreaker! You're gonna love it!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats on your new bow!!! Enjoy!!!! I just got a Bowtech Invasion. I'm thrilled with my bow too!


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

Congrats! I'm torn between the Passion and Heartbreaker right now. I've never shot either...but hopefully both will be on display this weekend at the ASA shoot and I can check them out.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## doe's&bows (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats on the new bow


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice bow, congrats!


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats on the new bow . Have fun with it !


----------

